# C-media AC 97 Audio Device



## Lincumtoy (Apr 22, 2007)

I am new to this site and know very little about computers and language used so please bare with me. Have a Advent 3119 had to do a System Recovery and now have no sound. Went into Device Manager and deleted AC 97 Audio Device ( it had yellow mark next to it) then reinstalled it. Still did not work. When try and play music it says "Code 10 Error" also problem with sound mixers. Can you download another sound drive and if so what do you do, or will I have to purchase a sound card which I have read about on the web. I would appriciate any help.

PS Could any reply's be kept quite simple. Many thanks.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

You should have a motherboard disk. You should install the sound card info, program, and drivers from that disk. Then, shut down and reboot and take it for a test drive.


----------



## Lincumtoy (Apr 22, 2007)

Only discs I got with computer were Advent Manual and System Restore.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Download the free system diagnostics program *Everest*, go to Computer > Summary and post back with the Motherboard Name, Motherboard Chipset and Audio Adapter details. You should be able to click on the blue Realtek link to find the latest audio driver. If this doesn't work, we can find a suitable one from your motherboard information.


----------



## Lincumtoy (Apr 22, 2007)

Hope this is info you need, I am a COMPLETE novice.

Motherboard - ECS SF2
Memory - 512 MB DDR Ram-PC2700
Hard Drive - 80GB Maxtor 6Y80L0
CD Drive- Lite-On XJ-HD166 16X (48X) DVD-ROM
Lite-On LTR-523275 52X CD RW
MC REader- Flash Memory Card Drive (7in1)
Video Card - nVidia Ge Force FX5200 (128mb) 64 Bit
Sound Card - Realtek AC'97 Audio
Modem - Conexant PC1 HSPIV92 (CX11252-11)
Netword Card -Realtek 8139/810X (onboard)

Hope this helps, whatever it means.


----------



## Lincumtoy (Apr 22, 2007)

Have now downloaded Everest.
Chipset Bus Properties-
Bus Types - SiS Mutiol
Bus Width - 16-bit

sis 7012 Audio Device


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*SiS7012 audio driver v1.12d*


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Have you installed Service pack 2 for XP?


----------



## Lincumtoy (Apr 22, 2007)

Service Pack 2 installed.


----------



## Lincumtoy (Apr 22, 2007)

Uninstalled C Media AC 97 Audio Device and installed Realtek AC' 97 Audio. NOW HAVE SOUND. Many thanks to all who gave advice.


----------

